# كتاب اكثر من روعة عن طرق التنفيذ



## mostafa elkadi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

منقول من موقع جيجابيدياgigapedia
بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اضع بين يديكم كتاب اكثر من روعة عن طرق التشييد المختلفة ( Construction Methods and Management (7th Edition)
*المؤلف:* Stephens W. Nunnally 
)فارجو الاستفادة منه



وصف الكتاب:
Comprehensive and up-to-date, the text integrates major construction management topics with an explanation of the methods of heavy/highway and building construction. It incorporates both customary U.S. units and metric ( SI) units and is the only text to present formwork design equations and procedures using both measurement systems. This edition features information on in soil and asphalt compaction, the latest developments in preservation and major health, safety and environmental concerns. Explains latest developments in soil and asphalt compaction. Presents the latest developments in wood perservation materials and techniques which respond to environmental concerns. Expanded and updated coverage of construction safety and major health hazards and precautions. Designed to guide construction engineers and managers in planning, estimating, and directing construction operations safely 
and effectively.​ 
يشمل الكتاب موضوعا رئيسيا إدارة البناء مع شرح لأساليب الطريق السريع / الثقيلة والبناء والتشييد. ويتضمن كل من الولايات المتحدة والعرفي وحدات متري (وحدات النظام الدولي) و هو النص الوحيد لتقديم معادلات ملموسة تصميم القوالب والإجراءات باستخدام كل من نظم القياس. هذه الطبعة ميزات معلومات عن تكنولوجيا البناء الجديد ، وآخر التطورات في التربة ، والضغط للاسفلت وآخر التطورات في الحفاظ على الخشب وصحية كبيرة ، والسلامة والاهتمامات البيئية. ويوضح آخر التطورات في التربة والضغط الأسفلت. ويعرض آخر التطورات في المواد perservation الخشب والتقنيات التي تستجيب للاهتمامات البيئية. تغطية موسعة ومستكملة لسلامة البناء والمخاطر الصحية الرئيسية والاحتياطات. مصممة لتوجيه مهندسي البناء والمديرين في مجال التخطيط ، وتقدير ، وتوجيه عمليات البناء بشكل آمن وفعال.
رابط التحميل :
http://4shared.com/file/32957566/83...agement_by_S_W_Nunnally_7th_Edition_2007.html​


----------



## mustafasas (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاركة أكثر من رائعة. 
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

Best lines said by a broken heart , "it hurts me wen u talk to sum1 else & not 2 me, & it hurts more whn sm1 els starts talkng abt u mor dan i know..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود مشكور... بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## faiqmohmed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

احسنت وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Many Thanks


----------



## قلم معماري (9 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## impire (9 يناير 2011)

كتاب رائع ومشاركة متميزة ، ولكن حجم الملف أكبر من المعتاد.


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله حيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزا حسناتك
ومما لاشك فيه انه صدقه جاريه


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (9 أبريل 2011)

دمتم زخرا للعلم والمعرفه


----------



## nakib12 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## boushy (9 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## almass (28 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك

وهذا رابط اخر على سيرفر الميديا فير الرائع

http://www.mediafire.com/?57618nds424117e*


----------



## محمد عبد ربه82 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

